
Vaccines Are Pushing Pathogens to Evolve - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/how-vaccines-can-drive-pathogens-to-evolve-20180510/
======
chiefalchemist
The headline is a classic misstatement / misunderstanding of the evolutionary
process.

Genes mutate. Naturally. All the time. Sometimes those become and advantage.
Sometimes not.

Vaccines aren't "pushing" anything. They simply change the definition of
advantageous.

In other words, evolution is more a process of elimination than it is an
evolution (in the traditional seek to make progress sort of way.)

